# Best heating for RUB Rack



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

Hi there!

I will be building a RUB rack shortly and can't decide whether to use heat cable or heat mats. Which is best, and why?

Best wishes,

Rob


----------



## chibbins4 (Aug 29, 2011)

What're you keeping in the RUBs? 

If you're keeping leopard geckos, since they need belly heat, I'd say use a large heatmat across the back of the RUB rack to heat all of them (~1/3rd of each RUB) from the underside.

If you chose cables, they wouldn't run underneath the RUBs so easily and the heat would probably have to come from the side/top, which isn't ideal.

Remember, you can get long thin heatmats to span across several RUBs if you're not wanting to buy many individual ones!

Hope that helps,
Rob.

(P.S. Great name! : victory


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

Hi Rob!

Thanks for getting back to me. I am aiming to keep Leos in one level, and pyxie frogs on another. Each of the levels will have a dedicated thermostat and heating device. Looking forward to getting it built!

Best wishes,

Rob


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

my hatchling rack that i built which is really just like a book shelf had heat cable, i routered out a channel along each shelf for the cable to sit in so i could pull out the rub's as i wanted without them catching on the cable.








this was before the cable was put in, you can't see the channel  i used aluminium tape under the heat cable to help stop it being absorbed by the wood.

my adult 50ltr Rub rack was made so that the shelves slide out, i used individual mats for each shelf under each RUB.

























i now have two side by side, these were taken when just the first one was finished.


----------

